# Mayweather's last five fights vs Pacquiao's last five fights



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Basically, I want to compare their last five fights. Both guys usually face good fighters. Let's examine their last opponents in detail.

Mayweather

1) Maidana - A very good opponent. He's young and hungry. On top of that, his trainer is none other than Robert Garcia. Since getting together with Garcia, Maidana has shown real class. He's boxing very well now. His feints, footwork and jab have all noticeably improved. He also spars with some very good boxers. 7/10

2) Maidana - Also a very impressive win. Maidana had just finished humiliating Adrien Broner and his confidence was at an all time high. His strength and condtioning coach was Alex Ariza, a man who deserves at least some credit for Pacquiao's past success. 7/10

3) Saul Alvarez - A very good win over an experienced and skillful young fighter. Alvarez' combination punching is something to behold. He's a heavy handed and explosive young fighter with a mean streak. His upper movement is very good as well. The fact that they fought at a catch-weight somewhat diminishes this victory, but it's still good. Alvarez was undefeated at the time. 7/10

4) Robert Guerrero - This win doesn't mean much. Although Guerrero is a decent fighter, the fact of the matter is he had no business in the ring with Mayweather, and that was painfully obvious from the start. 5.5/10

5) Miguel Cotto - I don't think this victory means much either. Cotto's damaged goods in my eyes. He's been fighting on fumes ever since the beating he sustained at the hands of the great Manny Pacquiao. Cotto is a very experienced fighter, nonetheless, and a victory over him definitely holds weight. Even if he is over the hill. 7/10

Manny Pacquiao

1) Chris Algieri - This victory means very little in my eyes. Algieri lacked the experience to compete against a fighter of Manny Pacquiao's caliber. He's also featherfisted. To put it simply, he didn't stand a chance. 3/10

2) Timothy Bradley - Another farcical fight. Although Tim Bradley is a very very good fighter, it was clear after their first fight that he wasn't on Pacquiao's level. 5/10

3) Brandon Rios - I don't know what Bob Arum was thinking. Technically, Brandon Rios is very limited. While his infighting ability is good, his footwork is just too poor to compete against someone such as Manny Pacquiao. Not a very meaningful win at all. 4.5/10

4) Juan Manuel Marquez - A very significant fight. Manny was knocked out cold by the great Marquez. Before the knockout, however, Manny was looking the part. He looked incredible in there. There's no doubt in my mind that he is now a complete fighter, a well-rounded fighter. 3/10

5) Timothy Bradley - A very impressive performance over an undefeated fighter. Manny Pacquiao basically had his way with the American. 8.5/10

Mayweather 6.7/10, Pacquiao 4.8/10

Although Manny Pacquiao has looked more impressive than Floyd in his last five outings, Mayweather has faced the better opponents. What do you think?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Although Manny Pacquiao has looked more impressive than Floyd in his last five outings, Mayweather has faced the better opponents. What do you think?


it funny

Floyd used to be accused of looking impressive due to his opposition. Now that's emmanuel's reality.

but it's okay cuz on May 2nd he gon get his azz beat by Floyd and won't have to worry about things like that anymore


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it funny
> 
> Floyd used to be accused of looking impressive due to his opposition. Now that's emmanuel's reality.
> 
> but it's okay cuz on May 2nd he gon get his azz beat by Floyd and won't have to worry about things like that anymore


I strongly believe that this will be a competitive fight. pacquiao has heavy hands and is incredibly fast. don't be surprised if he puts floyd down a few times. it's a pick 'em fight for me.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

My knocks on emmanuel's recent opposition was that the rematches were bullshit, and Chris was a clear cherrypick.

Had he not pay for rigged judging those rematches wouldn't be there. I guess emmanuel figured fuck I'm running out of opponents I gotta do whatever it takes to make a dollar


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I strongly believe that this will be a competitive fight. pacquiao has heavy hands and is incredibly fast. don't be surprised if he puts floyd down a few times. it's a pick 'em fight for me.


I can see emmanuel getting off to a fast start.

But putting Floyd down a few times. Mofo couldn't even do it to Timmeh and Rioz (who is painfully inferior to Floyd). Matter a fact he put neither of them mofos down if I remember correctly. JUAN goes down cuz that foo has far from flawless balance.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

margo(e) who can be knocked down multiple times as proven by Shane didn't go down once against emmanuel

THis is despite emmanuel throwing and landing way more than Shane, and he had the entire 36 minutes to do it. margo(e) is a mofo who purposely walks into punches also


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I can see emmanuel getting off to a fast start.
> 
> But putting Floyd down a few times. Mofo couldn't even do it to *Timmeh and Rioz* (who is painfully inferior to Floyd). Matter a fact he put neither of them mofos down if I remember correctly. JUAN goes down cuz that foo has far from flawless balance.


but they both have very good chins though. dont get me wrong, floyd's is probably just as good, but we havent seen him take three or four hard shots in one round before. how will he react if manny connects with three or four good shots in two or three rounds? we just dont know.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> margo(e) who can be knocked down multiple times as proven by Shane didn't go down once against emmanuel
> 
> THis is despite emmanuel throwing and landing way more than Shane, and he had the entire 36 minutes to do it. margo(e) is a mofo who purposely walks into punches also


floyd has looked vulnerable before though. shane's ****** ass had him holding on for dear life. maidana made him do a little dance in their last fight. manny has real one punch knockout power. i'm nervous for floyd, man. i think he's going to try and stand his ground. i think he might try and bully the bully.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> but they both have very good chins though. dont get me wrong, floyd's is probably just as good, but we havent seen him take three or four hard shots in one round before. how will he react if manny connects with three or four good shots in two or three rounds? we just dont know.


Let use the Shane fight as a proxy. Floyd took 2 hard shots from Shane in round 2. Judging by how calm he was despite the knee buckling, it's probable that he has the emotional discipline to still be a professional if 3 or 4 hard shots land on him in one round.

Miguel had rounds where he was able to land 3 or so hard shots on Floyd. Floyd doesn't like to get hit, but he can handle it if it happens.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> floyd has looked vulnerable before though. shane's ****** ass had him holding on for dear life. maidana made do a little dance in their last fight. manny has real one punch knockout power. i'm nervous for floyd, man. i think he's going to try and stand his ground. i think he might try and bully the bully.


emmanuel definitely don't hit as hard as Shane. margo(e) can tell you that.

I'd also wager that Marcus Maidana hits harder than him.

Last time emmanuel one punch ko'd someone was Ricky. And that's because that foo is just as reckless as emmanuel and lunges into shit.

I mean emmanuel was the foo who got clapped in one shot recently.

A fagget azz would be insecure and require public acceptance, play into the crowd by not clinching, and suffering a knockdown because of it. Self-assurance is a key trait in dominant people


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

lol Madiana's a 7/10 rematch but Bradley's a 4.5 ? You do know Bradley had the belt and despite beating him the first time it's still a very good win considering Bradley just came off beating Marquez, so the fight had meaning. Where was the meaning in the Maidana fight(s)?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> lol Madiana's a 7/10 rematch but Bradley's a 4.5 ? You do know Bradley had the belt and despite beating him the first time it's still a very good win considering Bradley just came off beating Marquez, so the fight had meaning. Where was the meaning in the Maidana fight(s)?


the first maidana fight was competitive. was pacquiao's first fight with bradley competitive? maidana also hits much harder than bradley and has a style that's sort of tricky for floyd. he has a very awkward style. you need to stop flapping your pussy lips on the retarded tip. discÃºlpate y salte. and remember gander, styles make fights.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> the first maidana fight was competitive. was pacquiao's first fight with bradley competitive? maidana also hits much harder than bradley and has a style that's sort of tricky for floyd. he has a very awkward style. you need to stop flapping your pussy lips on the retarded tip. discÃºlpate y salte.


I would say emmanuel-Timmeh 1 was competitive. emmanuel got robbed, so people sympathetically overlook the fact that Tim had some success.

For me it was 8-4 emmanuel in the first Tim fight.

The knock on the Tim rematch is it was unnecessary. Motherfuckers set up a robbery just to cash out on a rematch. Shit is ridiculous


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> but they both have very good chins though. dont get me wrong, floyd's is probably just as good, but we havent seen him take three or four hard shots in one round before. how will he react if manny connects with three or four good shots in two or three rounds? we just dont know.


Floyd has a better chin than Bradley


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> the first maidana fight was competitive. was pacquiao's first fight with bradley competitive? maidana also hits much harder than bradley and has a style that's sort of tricky for floyd. he has a very awkward style. you need to stop flapping your pussy lips on the retarded tip. discï¿½lpate y salte.


So.. where was the meaning in the maidana fights? Bradley is awkward also. He's also just better, and the rematch had more meaning then the Maidana rematch for the reasons I gave.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I would say emmanuel-Timmeh 1 was competitive. emmanuel got robbed, so people sympathetically overlook the fact that Tim had some success.
> 
> For me it was 8-4 emmanuel in the first Tim fight.
> 
> The knock on the Tim rematch is it was unnecessary. Motherfuckers set up a robbery just to cash out on a rematch. Shit is ridiculous


Yeah ridiculous man. Maidana, Guerrero totally necessary doe.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd has a better chin than Bradley


we don't really know. it's all just speculation. do think floyd would have been able to take the shots that tim did against provodnikov? we just don't know.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Yeah ridiculous man. Maidana, Guerrero totally necessary doe.


Your sarcastic smart azz attitude reveals a severely wounded butt.

Robert > Chris. You could come up with your most creative lies and not make an inch of progress in saying Chris match > Robert Match

Marcos rematch beat the living shit out of a Timmeh rematch. The overall competitiveness of the initial fights speak for themselves. Floyd's superior PPV numbers on the rematch just solidify things.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> lol Madiana's a 7/10 rematch but Bradley's a 4.5 ? You do know Bradley had the belt and despite beating him the first time it's still a very good win considering Bradley just came off beating Marquez, so the fight had meaning. Where was the meaning in the Maidana fight(s)?


i dont care if he had a belt. belts are almost meaningless nowadays.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> we don't really know. it's all just speculation. do think floyd would have been able to take the shots that tim did against provodnikov? we just don't know.


Dawg Shane fuckin hit harder than Provo. He caught Floyd with something Floyd didn't see. Floyd buckled and recovered fine.

Your bypassing logic and objectivity in your desire to have this hyped up large event be competitive.

Timmeh's ninja turtle lookin azz would have gone down at least twice if he took the shots Marcos gave Floyd in 24 rounds


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Your sarcastic smart azz attitude reveals a severely wounded butt.
> 
> Robert > Chris. You could come up with your most creative lies and not make an inch of progress in saying Chris match > Robert Match
> 
> Marcos rematch beat the living shit out of a Timmeh rematch. The overall competitiveness of the initial fights speak for themselves. Floyd's superior PPV numbers on the rematch just solidify things.


Where did I say Chris win is better the Guerreo? Good job figuring that out. Actually, not much line to put Guerrero about Chris at all. If it's better it's barely better.

The Bradley rematch like I said had more meaing because he had the belt and he just came off a clear win of Marquez. What did Maidana do, beat Broner? The first fight was competitive, but most people still didn't care for a remtach. The fact you threw in PPV #'s to back your opinion shows there's no substance in your argument.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Where did I say Chris win is better the Guerreo? Good job figuring that out. Actually, not much line to put Guerrero about Chris at all. If it's better it's barely better.
> 
> The Bradley rematch like I said had more meaing because he had the belt and he just came off a clear win of Marquez. What did Maidana do, beat Broner? The first fight was competitive, but most people still didn't care for a remtach. The fact you threw in PPV #'s to back your opinion shows there's no substance in your argument.


The fact that you disregard PPV #'s demonstrates your natural perchance for idiocy. One you couldn't even refute the point.

Two how much people buy a product is the greatest indicator of demand for it.

emmanuel already proved he could convincingly beat Timmeh the first time around. That decomposed the meaning behind a rematch. If anything, it was a symbolic gesture. You got robbed, but since your manny and the media sucks yo dick for being a nice guy we want to see you get 'justice'.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Where did I say Chris win is better the Guerreo? Good job figuring that out. Actually, not much line to put Guerrero about Chris at all. *If it's better it's barely better*.
> 
> The Bradley rematch like I said had more meaing because he had the belt and he just came off a clear win of Marquez. What did Maidana do, beat Broner? The first fight was competitive, but most people still didn't care for a remtach. The fact you threw in PPV #'s to back your opinion shows there's no substance in your argument.


what do u mean _if it's better_? it's obviously much better. algieri's garbage, bro. we're not talking about the fans, we're talking about the quality of the fight. forget what the people want. mayweather-maidana 2 was way better than pacquiao-bradley 2.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> what do u mean _if it's better_? it's obviously much better. algieri's garbage, bro. we're not talking about the fans, *we're talking about the quality of the fight.* forget what the people want. *mayweather-maidana 2 was way better than pacquiao-bradley 2.*


it's funny because tasco's favorite fighter made a career out of brawling

There was more brawling in Marcus rematch, courtesy of Marcus, than there was in Timmeh rematch. I suppose tasco can only be happy with brawling when done by emmanuel


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> The fact that you disregard PPV #'s demonstrates your natural perchance for idiocy. One you couldn't even refute the point.
> 
> Two how much people buy a product is the greatest indicator of demand for it.
> 
> emmanuel already proved he could convincingly beat Timmeh the first time around. That decomposed the meaning behind a rematch. If anything, it was a symbolic gesture. You got robbed, but since your manny and the media sucks yo dick for being a nice guy we want to see you get 'justice'.


Because PPV # are clearly the biggest indicator of importance / quality. That's why Floyd vs. a worn up Oscar or Canelo are two of the biggest fights ever. Isn't Tyson - Mccneely still one of the biggest PPV's all time ?



> emmanuel already proved he could convincingly beat Timmeh the first time around. That decomposed the meaning behind a rematch. If anything, it was a symbolic gesture. You got robbed, but since your manny and the media sucks yo dick for being a nice guy we want to see you get 'justice'.


So you don't think Floyd beat Maidana convincingly the first time? No the meaning for the bradley rematch was the fact that Bradley was P4P top 5, just came off beating Marquez (who beat Pacquiao), and had the belt. Bradley was also looking better since the Pac win; so the fight did have more meaing - clearly more then a win off a b-level nobody like Maidana, who realistically never had a chance to beat Floyd which is what everybody thought even before the rematch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Because PPV # are clearly the biggest indicator of importance / quality. That's why Floyd vs. a worn up Oscar or Canelo are two of the biggest fights ever. Isn't Tyson - Mccneely still one of the biggest PPV's all time ?
> 
> So you don't think Floyd beat Maidana convincingly the first time? No the meaning for the bradley rematch was the fact that Bradley was P4P top 5, just came off beating Marquez (who beat Pacquiao), and had the belt. Bradley was also looking better since the Pac win; so the fight did have more meaing - clearly more then a win off a b-level nobody like Maidana, who realistically never had a chance to beat Floyd which is what everybody thought even before the rematch


He beat him convincingly. I had it 8-4 Floyd. However, the matches of Floyd-Marcos 1 were more competitive than the matches of Timmeh-emmanuel 1.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

For me, I agree with a lot of what you're saying here, looking at the opposition, the performances, Pacquiao has declined more.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

*not matches I meant rounds


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> what do u mean _if it's better_? it's obviously much better. algieri's garbage, bro. we're not talking about the fans, we're talking about the quality of the fight. forget what the people want. mayweather-maidana 2 was way better than pacquiao-bradley 2.


It's so much better yet you rated Guerrero a 5.5 over Algeri's 3.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> it's funny because tasco's favorite fighter made a career out of brawling
> 
> *There was more brawling in Marcus rematch, courtesy of Marcus, than there was in Timmeh rematch*. I suppose tasco can only be happy with brawling when done by emmanuel


​:lol: bullshit , maybe in one round but since you brought it up, the Bradley rematch was leagues more entertaining the madiana rematch - which had Floyd running and bear hugging maidana for 12 rounds.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

In terms of opposition and not in terms of result:

Maidana II > Algieri (although I thought the rematch was silly, unless he got old overnight I didn't give Maidana a chance)
Bradley II > Maidana I
AlvÃ¡rez > Rios
Marquez > Guerro
Bradley I > Cotto (Cotto was past his best)


So in terms of who fought the better opposition it's 3-2 for Pac. but ofc he lost one of his bouts


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> In terms of opposition and not in terms of result:
> 
> Maidana II > Algieri (although I thought the rematch was silly, unless he got old overnight I didn't give Maidana a chance)
> Bradley II > Maidana I
> ...


but u have to factor that in.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> It's so much better yet you rated Guerrero a *5.5 over Algeri's 3. *
> 
> ​:lol: bullshit , maybe in one round but since you brought it up, the Bradley rematch was leagues more entertaining the madiana rematch - which had Floyd running and bear hugging maidana for 12 rounds.


2.5 points is a lot.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Dawg Shane fuckin hit harder than Provo. He caught Floyd with something Floyd didn't see. Floyd buckled and recovered fine.Your bypassing logic and objectivity in your desire to have this hyped up large event be competitive.Timmeh's ninja turtle lookin azz would have gone down at least twice if he took the shots Marcos gave Floyd in 24 rounds


Maidana couldn't put Khan down but he would drop Timmy?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Maidana couldn't put Khan down but he would drop Timmy?


he hit floyd with that one shot... a lot of lesser fighters wouldve gone down.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Trash Bags said:


> but u have to factor that in.


In that case Floyd takes this one


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> In terms of opposition and not in terms of result:
> 
> Maidana II > Algieri (although I thought the rematch was silly, unless he got old overnight I didn't give Maidana a chance)
> *Bradley II > Maidana I*
> ...


how do u figure?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> In terms of opposition and not in terms of result:
> 
> Maidana II > Algieri (although I thought the rematch was silly, unless he got old overnight I didn't give Maidana a chance)
> Bradley II > Maidana I
> ...


emmanuel's range of quality has been wider than Floyd's concerning their five most recent opponents.

Timmeh was the best fighter. But at the same time emmanuel is tied to Chris who was the worst opponent


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Trash Bags said:


> how do u figure?


For me, Bradley is the less dangerous foe in terms of raw power and size but is much more skilled and an all-round better fighter with a good resume to back it up. Meanwhile Maidana improved through the years but his signature pummeling of Broner gets overrated sometimes. Broner hasn't really done anything at 147 (he beat a faded Paulie) or after his defeat to really say it was a great win.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel's range of quality has been wider than Floyd's concerning their five most recent opponents.
> 
> Timmeh was the best fighter. But at the same time emmanuel is tied to Chris who was the worst opponent


Yup, 100% agreed

And to think some people thought Algieri was going to make things difficult for Pac, Chris was a cherrypick


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> In terms of opposition and not in terms of result:
> 
> Maidana II > Algieri (although I thought the rematch was silly, unless he got old overnight I didn't give Maidana a chance)
> Bradley II > Maidana I
> ...


is it best to judge the fights the method you did though?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

To direct compare:

Maidana II > Algieri
Bradley II > Maidana
Alvarez > Rios
Marquez 4 > Guerrero
Bradley I/Cotto draw

So about par. If I had to mark them:

Maidanaa II 6/10
Maidana I 5/10
Alvarez 7/10
Guerrero 5/10
Cotto 8/10

Algieri 3/10
Bradley II 8/10
Rios 4/10
Marquez 4 10/10
Bradley I 8/10

Pacquaio has had the slighter better/harder fights overall but inbetween has took the worse fights between the pair. Mayweather has had a fairly consistent run with no great fights but always at a certain standard of level.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Timothy Bradley at 147 is an easier opponent than Canelo at 152 and Cotto at 154 imo. I'd pick both to beat Bradley also.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> To direct compare:
> 
> Maidana II > Algieri
> Bradley II > Maidana
> ...


No.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Timothy Bradley at 147 is an easier opponent than Canelo at 152 and Cotto at 154 imo. I'd pick both to beat Bradley also.


I don't rate Alvarez very highly and also on style Alvarez had no chance v Floyd. I know people agree but I always saw that fight as a brilliantly marketed mis-match.

I would have dropped the rating of Bradley II some after the first fight but Pacquaio getting knocked out gave it another dimension of danger of losing and questions surrounding his chin which kept it highly ranked. Also to date Bradley has achieved much more than Alvarez and was coming off his career best win (which imo he won) whereas I felt Alvarez looked like shit (and lost) to Trout.

It's all opinionated and I know people will disagree on several of those points but that is how I ranked them.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I don't rate Alvarez very highly and also on style Alvarez had no chance v Floyd. I know people agree but I always saw that fight as a brilliantly marketed mis-match.
> 
> I would have dropped the rating of Bradley II some after the first fight but Pacquaio getting knocked out gave it another dimension of danger of losing and *questions surrounding his chin* which kept it highly ranked. Also to date Bradley has achieved much more than Alvarez and was coming off his career best win (which imo he won) whereas I felt Alvarez looked like shit (and lost) to Trout.
> 
> It's all opinionated and I know people will disagree on several of those points but that is how I ranked them.


and u thought bradley would test his chin? discÃºlpate y salte.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I don't rate Alvarez very highly and also on style Alvarez had no chance v Floyd. I know people agree but I always saw that fight as a brilliantly marketed mis-match.
> 
> I would have dropped the rating of Bradley II some after the first fight but Pacquaio getting knocked out gave it another dimension of danger of losing and *questions surrounding his chin* which kept it highly ranked. Also to date Bradley has achieved much more than Alvarez and was coming off his career best win (which imo he won) whereas I felt Alvarez looked like shit (and lost) to Trout.
> 
> It's all opinionated and I know people will disagree on several of those points but that is how I ranked them.


and u thought bradley would test his chin? discÃºlpate y salte.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I don't rate Alvarez very highly and also on style Alvarez had no chance v Floyd. I know people agree but I always saw that fight as a brilliantly marketed mis-match.
> 
> I would have dropped the rating of Bradley II some after the first fight but Pacquaio getting knocked out gave it another dimension of danger of losing and questions surrounding his chin which kept it highly ranked. Also to date Bradley has achieved much more than Alvarez and was coming off his career best win (which imo he won) whereas I felt Alvarez looked like shit (and lost) to Trout.
> 
> It's all opinionated and I know people will disagree on several of those points but that is how I ranked them.


hey just because Manny's own rating went down doesn't mean that his oppositions should unless you're doing this relative to his own state. I do think the Bradley fight was necessary to prove that Manny could still operate at the elite level though.

and Bradley was and should be ranked higher than Canelo P4P, but he'd beat Bradley H2H is what I'm saying. And Canelo was coming off his career best win even if he didn't look great against Trout.

But you're right though. It's just our opinions since we're trying to rate some abstract things


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

And was proved right when he buzzed him.

EDIT: Aimed at Trashbag seen as though CHB is being a retard again and wont quote.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> hey just because Manny's own rating went down doesn't mean that his oppositions should unless you're doing this relative to his own state. I do think the Bradley fight was necessary to prove that Manny could still operate at the elite level though.
> 
> and Bradley was and should be ranked higher than Canelo P4P, but he'd beat Bradley H2H is what I'm saying. And Canelo was coming off his career best win even if he didn't look great against Trout.
> 
> But you're right though. It's just our opinions since we're trying to rate some abstract things


The thread is rate the last five fights. Personally I take into account both boxers state when entering the fight. I thought Pacquaio had lost some and Bradley had gained and actually felt it was a better match up than the first time round.

I picked Manny to win both, first by KO, second by close decision. I scored 1 9-3 and 2 7-5 so I do feel it was a better fight than the first but still thought the first was a good fight to make. If anything I wuld probably rank the second as a better fight and a more warranted fight that was more interesting than the first in all aspects so if I knocked one down a mark it would be the first.

With Alvarez, if you rated him and felt he had a chance of winning them ranking it high is good by me. I never thought it would be a good or competitive fight but it was a fight people wanted to see and others thought Alvarez could win so I have no problem with the fight being ranked highly by others.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Bradley>Maidana
Canelo>Rios
Guerrero=Algieri

Thats how I see it. Floyd looked amazing against Canelo. I think Canelo was super green and I dont think he is that great when its all said and done


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Bradley>Maidana
> Canelo>Rios
> *Guerrero=Algieri*
> 
> Thats how I see it. Floyd looked amazing against Canelo. I think Canelo was super green and I dont think he is that great when its all said and done


Care to explain that?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> is it best to judge the fights the method you did though?


It's a method, he asked for the last 5 fights so I compared them to each other. How would you do it?


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Predictably the thread resulted in fanboys squabbling over had the best opposition rather than any real analysis and thought.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Predictably the thread resulted in fanboys squabbling over had the best opposition rather than any real analysis and thought.


What you don't break it down for us then, genius?


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> What you don't break it down for us then, genius?


I don't think I'd put you in the nuthugger category, but my generaly conclusions and questions are:

1. Were the Maidana fights a sign that Floyd's reactions and speed have badly slipped? Maybe. Alexander beat Maidana easy, Khan beat him fairly clearly. Or is it just being crowded by an opponent throwing 100s of punches always a bad style for him?
2. How have the styles favoured or hindered the performances?

Pacman:

Bradley who likes to pressure opponents flatters Pacquaio although his well rounded game still makes him a good competitor. While I had Pacquaio winning the first match, I still had Bradley winning 4 or 5 rounds and when he boxed from range he had more success.

Rios was a lightweight and made to measure for Pac,

Aligeri is a tough style but maybe just not performing as an elite opponent

Marquez 4 saw Pacquaio best boxing of the series but Marquez's own reactions looked worse, whether that was because he was more aggressive I'm not sure. Pac's mistakes were still very reckless here.

Floyd:

Maidana - I'm not sure, Floyd looked to have lost something but the style just doesn't suit him and Maidana is a bigger heavier guy than Floyd which plays it part. Floyd ofcourse did much better in the rematch.

Guerro - you rated him low, he's a multi weight champ who's achieved more than Maidana and he's a more skilled boxer with a good jab and tight guard. He is smaller weaker than Maidana though so couldn't pressure Floyd effectively.

Alvarez - in theory ver dangerous, but without the volume the style suits Floyd as Alvarez just couldn't win a boxing match.

Cotto - very good performance I think as Cotto is the type of technical pressure fighter with an elite jab to push Floyd.

Conclusions

Floyd's slowed quite a bit, Pacquaio has slowed and regressed from his Cotto performance but not as much as Floyd.

Pacquaio's fought smaller opponents in his last 5, all smaller than Floyd. Floyd's fought some of his biggest opponents in his last 5, all of them bigger than Pacquaio.

Barring Marquez and an unproven Aligeri Pacquaio fought styles that suited him. Style wise Floyd has the harder match ups.

There's no real comparison between the last 5 and the man either man faces on May 2nd


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Care to explain that?


Pacfuck is how


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> I don't think I'd put you in the nuthugger category, but my generaly conclusions and questions are:
> 
> 1. Were the Maidana fights a sign that Floyd's reactions and speed have badly slipped? Maybe. Alexander beat Maidana easy, Khan beat him fairly clearly. Or is it just being crowded by an opponent throwing 100s of punches always a bad style for him?
> 2. How have the styles favoured or hindered the performances?
> ...


Yes


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> I don't think I'd put you in the nuthugger category, but my generaly conclusions and questions are:
> 
> 1. Were the Maidana fights a sign that Floyd's reactions and speed have badly slipped? Maybe. Alexander beat Maidana easy, Khan beat him fairly clearly. Or is it just being crowded by an opponent throwing 100s of punches always a bad style for him?
> 2. How have the styles favoured or hindered the performances?
> ...


Khan was running for dear life vs Maidana and won by closer scorecards than Mayweather did in the first fight. Beaten clearly is a stretch. Having a good 5-6 rounds then surviving getting battered around the ring is more apt.

Floyds opponents have been much much much tougher over the last 5. Algeri is featherfisted and is basic. His styled flattered Pacquiao, as did a past it Rios. I give Pac props for the Bradley fight however, Bradley was even on my card through 6, but Pacquiao was able to dictate the rest of the fight in a way many didnt think he could.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *Khan was running for dear life vs Maidana *and won by closer scorecards than Mayweather did in the first fight. Beaten clearly is a stretch. Having a good 5-6 rounds then surviving getting battered around the ring is more apt.
> 
> Floyds opponents have been much much much tougher over the last 5. Algeri is featherfisted and is basic. His styled flattered Pacquiao, as did a past it Rios. I give Pac props for the Bradley fight however, Bradley was even on my card through 6, but Pacquiao was able to dictate the rest of the fight in a way many didnt think he could.


Correct Khan was running for dear life ( and I loved it ) but that was for only 6 minutes of a 36 minute fight


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> I don't think I'd put you in the nuthugger category, but my generaly conclusions and questions are:
> 
> 1. Were the Maidana fights a sign that Floyd's reactions and speed have badly slipped? Maybe. Alexander beat Maidana easy, Khan beat him fairly clearly. Or is it just being crowded by an opponent throwing 100s of punches always a bad style for him?
> 2. How have the styles favoured or hindered the performances?
> ...


Rios was bigger than Pacquiao, that shouldn't even be up to debate. Even when he fought at Lightweight, his fight night weight was bigger than Manny at Welterweight, and he was like at 160+lbs on fight night against Manny. Marquez and Bradley are both around the same size of Pacquiao.

And Guerrero aint no fucking multiweight champion. Interims don't count, he is 2 time titlelist and has NEVER been the man of his division.

Guerrero ain't shit.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Rios was bigger than Pacquiao, that shouldn't even be up to debate. Even when he fought at Lightweight, his fight night weight was bigger than Manny at Welterweight, and he was like at 160+lbs on fight night against Manny. Marquez and Bradley are both around the same size of Pacquiao.
> 
> And Guerrero aint no fucking multiweight champion. Interims don't count, he is 2 time titlelist and has NEVER been the man of his division.
> 
> Guerrero ain't shit.


even fighting with a hematoma head but from the third round on thurman was two levels above guerrero.

as in rg, his dad, his wife, his dog...they all know that he is nowhere near the level of an a list guy like keith thurman.

hes barely a step above a selduk aydin and below even a diego chaves

fuken robert guerrero

lmfao


----------



## homeless_holmes (May 31, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I strongly believe that this will be a competitive fight. pacquiao has heavy hands and is incredibly fast. don't be surprised if he puts floyd down a few times. it's a pick 'em fight for me.


Same


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Correct Khan was running for dear life ( and I loved it ) but that was for only 6 minutes of a 36 minute fight


Still Khan one the fight by the skin of his balls, I cant fathom why there is this prevalence of posters trying suggest that Khan somehow dominated that fight when it was mostly an even affair with Maidana nearly blasting Khan out in the final rounds.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Three of Pacquiao's last five fights were against top 10 p4p fighters. Some people will have had Marquez and Bradley within the top 5. Mayweather hasn't faced better opposition than Pacquiao in his last five fights. Not even close.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Rios and Maidana, not much difference. Maidana was schooled by Alexander. Guerrero was Mayweather's equivalent to Algieri, just an awful match up in terms of levels between the fighters. Berto was to Guerrero what Provo was to Algieri. Then it's Cotto/Alvarez vs Bradley/Marquez x 2. Pacquiao, in terms of the last 5 opponents, has had tougher opposition slightly in terms of pedig, both in terms of respective resumes, and bad style match-ups. Alvarez was a tailor made match up for Floyd...


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Three of Pacquiao's last five fights were against top 10 p4p fighters. Some people will have had Marquez and Bradley within the top 5. Mayweather hasn't faced better opposition than Pacquiao in his last five fights. Not even close.


it's not that simple. if mayweather had fought marquez again, a p4p fighter, i would've given the win a low score. it's all about styles. maidana gave floyd a good fight the first time around. the rematch made sense. i thought pacquiao handled bradley with relative ease the first time around. i didnt care for the rematch.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> it's not that simple. if mayweather had fought marquez again, a p4p fighter, i would've given the win a low score. it's all about styles. maidana gave floyd a good fight the first time around. the rematch made sense. i thought pacquiao handled bradley with relative ease the first time around. i didnt care for the rematch.


I disagree, it is that simple. I don't understand your scoring system. You can't take any level of fighter and claim they're better opposition than they are because of styles. But even if you could, Pacquiao has faced more stylistic diversity in his last 5 fights than Mayweather has.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> it's not that simple. if mayweather had fought marquez again, a p4p fighter, i would've given the win a low score. it's all about styles. maidana gave floyd a good fight the first time around. the rematch made sense. i thought pacquiao handled bradley with relative ease the first time around. i didnt care for the rematch.


I beg to differ man. The Bradley rematch has taken on a completely different meaning after Bradley got past JMM.

Basically Pac is fighting the guy who beat the man who brutally knocked him put cold. A lot of questions were there. Pac responded with an impressive performance.

Let me ask you out of curiosity man, were you actually 100% sure that time that Pac will just do what he did even after coming from a KO loss and workmanlike performance against Rios?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I beg to differ man. The Bradley rematch has taken on a completely different meaning after Bradley got past JMM.
> 
> Basically Pac is fighting the guy who beat the man who brutally knocked him put cold. A lot of questions were there. Pac responded with an impressive performance.
> 
> Let me ask you out of curiosity man, were you actually 100% sure that time that Pac will just do what he did even after coming from a KO loss and workmanlike performance against Rios?


i can honestly say that i was. pacquiao has a good chin. he's always had a good chin. bradley doesnt have the foot speed or power to trouble pacquiao. i knew he didnt have a chance. of course, i had some doubts, but after 2 or 3 rounds, it was pretty much what i expected. it was pretty much what we all expected, wasnt it?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I disagree, it is that simple. I don't understand your scoring system. You can't take any level of fighter and claim they're better opposition than they are because of styles. But even if you could, Pacquiao has faced more stylistic diversity in his last 5 fights than Mayweather has.







Of course it's not that simple. If it were, if fighter A beat fighter B who beat fighter C, fighter A would automatically beat fighter C, and it just doesnt work that way. Forget the rankings and the belts, man. Maybe they were more diverse in terms of style, but they were easier fights. The Bradley fights were easy. There wasnt any real danger. I'm not just scoring the opponent, i'm also scoring the performance. I shoudlve said that earlier. Sorry.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i think there is a very good chance that this fight goes the way of hearns/hagler. 

paqs going to come out to ktfo or get ktfo trying and wants to tests floyds faded reflexes early. its his clearest path, if not his only path, to victory


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I disagree, it is that simple. I don't understand your scoring system. You can't take any level of fighter and claim they're better opposition than they are because of styles. But even if you could, Pacquiao has faced more stylistic diversity in his last 5 fights than Mayweather has.


Umm no. algeri, bradley aand rios. If you think those are harder fights than canelo, cotto at 154 and maidana youre an idiot


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Of course it's not that simple. If it were, if fighter A beat fighter B who beat fighter C, fighter A would automatically beat fighter C, and it just doesnt work that way. Forget the rankings and the belts, man. Maybe they were more diverse in terms of style, but they were easier fights. The Bradley fights were easy. There wasnt any real danger. I'm not just scoring the opponent, i'm also scoring the performance. I shoudlve said that earlier. Sorry.


What are you on about? I haven't mentioned anything about triangle theory. Your statement was "Mayweather has faced better opposition". He clearly hasn't. You can't just forget about rankings otherwise you don't have any measure of quality. There's no way Marquez and Bradley are easy/easier fights.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> What are you on about? I haven't mentioned anything about triangle theory. Your statement was "Mayweather has faced better opposition". He clearly hasn't. You can't just forget about rankings otherwise you don't have any measure of quality. There's no way Marquez and Bradley are easy/easier fights.


listen bro, algieri and rios are poo. bradley isnt on pacquiao's level. it's an easy fight because of bradley's style. comprenday?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> listen bro, algieri and rios are poo. bradley isnt on pacquiao's level. it's an easy fight because of bradley's style. comprenday?


que?


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> que?


forget it, man. :cheers


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> listen bro, algieri and rios are poo. bradley isnt on pacquiao's level. it's an easy fight because of bradley's style. comprenday?


Bradley is more skilled than Maidana. I wouldn't say Bradley was an easy style match up for Pacquiao (that would be Rios), I remember before the first fight, people were saying Bradley's movement and boxing would give Pacquiao issues. Just because Pacquiao dealt with him doesn't mean he stylistically made for him. The opposite happened with Floyd; people were saying he was school Maidana easily, yet Maidana gave him issues... it was after that when dudes were saying that Marcos was a stylistic nightmare for Floyd but the fact still remains: Floyd is levels above Maidana, just like Pacquiao is over Bradley. Just because Manny handled Bradley easier than Floyd handled Maidana doesn't makes the Maidana win better.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> What do you think


Nothing to say both fought top comp available but if you're giving Mayweather 7/10 for beating Maidana then Pac deserves at least a 9 for his 2nd fight with Tim esp as he was rebounding off that loss to Marquez.

Rios was a comeback fight since he was knocked out cold. Algieri was a shit fight but ppl wanted him to face Prov at the time who was being hyped up as the next Matthysse before Algieri beat him, the whole tr n gbp beef n pacs dumb loyalty to Arum made Algieri the best option for him at the time. Even Leon whos one of the biggest flomos around was bigging up Algieri saying his height n reach would give Pac problems. Was dubbing him the next poster boy for white America only for it to come crashing down when Pac put him on his arse six times. :rofl


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't get the comparisons people are using. Canelo was Mayweather's most high profile fight out of the 5. Marquez was the Pacquiao's. Cotto is the 2nd for Mayweather while Bradley is Pac's second. Then Maidana & Ghost vs Rios & Algeri

Canleo vs Marquez
Cotto vs Bradley
Maidana vs Rios
Ghost vs Algeri

Rios and Algeri both fought vs Pac at WW but neither of them really established enough credibility to be rated as quality wins at WW. While Maidana and Ghost were both at least defeated title holders at WW before getting a shot. Even if you rated Marquez over Canelo due to his resume, skills, ranking. Cotto probably gets the edge over Bradley as he is a HOF who got a huge boost in rating due to winning the MW title. Mayweather also moved up a weight class to defeat both of them giving him even more points. 

Its 3-1 in favor for Mayweather. And even if you argued it was 2-2. Mayweather moving up in weight to defeat his top 2 while also having a superior bottom 2 makes an overall better route. Canelo would also beat everyone in this list. Pac did face the biggest stylistic problem though between them. 

None of this matters though and really has nothing to do with the fight to come. But I guess its one more for the road since the Mayweather - Pac drama is coming to a finally.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Bradley is more skilled than Maidana. I wouldn't say Bradley was an easy style match up for Pacquiao (that would be Rios), I remember before the first fight, people were saying Bradley's movement and boxing would give Pacquiao issues. Just because Pacquiao dealt with him doesn't mean he stylistically made for him. The opposite happened with Floyd; people were saying he was school Maidana easily, yet Maidana gave him issues... it was after that when dudes were saying that Marcos was a stylistic nightmare for Floyd but the fact still remains: Floyd is levels above Maidana, just like Pacquiao is over Bradley. Just because Manny handled Bradley easier than Floyd handled Maidana doesn't makes the Maidana win better.


Bradley won just as many rounds vs pacquiao as maidana did vs Mayweather

Bradley won 4 rounds in the second fight and rocked pacquiao atleast once


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bradley won just as many rounds vs pacquiao as maidana did vs Mayweather
> 
> Bradley won 4 rounds in the second fight and rocked pacquiao atleast once


How did you score the first fights?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bradley won just as many rounds vs pacquiao as maidana did vs Mayweather
> 
> Bradley won 4 rounds in the second fight and rocked pacquiao atleast once


Rocked is an overstatement. Pac got stunned maybe by an overhand right that bradley loaded up on. Pac wasnt really in trouble.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> How did you score the first fights?


I gave Bradley 4 rounds in both fights. I gave Maidana 4 rounds in the the first Mayweather fight and 1 in the second


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

"Bradley is a lot better than the first fight and he hurt me on the chin."


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "Bradley is a lot better than the first fight and he hurt me on the chin."


That overhand is very similar to the infamous picture perfect shot Floyd caught Oscar with


----------

